# ¿que Workbench me recomendarian?



## mabc (Ago 6, 2008)

Buenas a todos los del foro acabao de entrar a quinto semestre de preparatoria y estoy levando una materia que se llama diseño computarizado de circuitos electronicos y me pidieron un programa que se llama workbench pero no se cual modelo descargar les pediria de favor si me recomiendan uno en especial pero que sea el workbench.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 6, 2008)

National Instruments compro los derechos de workbench y ahora se le conoce como Multisim

lo puedes descargar de http://www.ni.com/multisim/ pero te vas a tardar un ratito por que pesa como 600Mb


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 27, 2008)

Este es el link para descargar el programa de evaluacion de la version suite (completa) 10.1

ftp://ftp.ni.com/evaluation/EWB/NI_Circuit_Design_Suite_10_1.exe


----------

